# أغرب 6 حالات وفاة في التاريخ .. ؟؟؟؟؟؟



## romyo (5 يونيو 2007)

أغرب 6 حالات وفاة في التاريخ .. ؟؟؟؟؟؟

  من موسوعة جينيس :

في أحد الحقول المصرية تناولت أحد العامــلات ماء بارد, ولكنها أصيبت بالذعر عندما لاحظت وجود بعض النمل في الماء , فأسرعت إلى المنزل وشربت مبيد حشري, فحدثت لها تشنجات ثم توفيت بالمستشفى . :new2:

استرها معانا يا رب.
------------ --------- --------- --------- --

غرق عامل يدعى " روبرت هيرشي " كان يعمل بمصنع للفطائر في مدينة أوننغتون بولاية بنسلفانيا ، بعد سقوطه في قدر مليء بالشوكولاته ! 
:smil12:
....الله يرحموا يمكن كان بحب الشوكولا كتير , اللة يرحمة بقى .
------------ --------- --------- --------- --

بدأ عامل البناء الإنجليزي " أليكس ميتشل " الضحك بدون السيطرة على نفسه وهو يشاهد مسرحية كوميدية تسمى ( ذي حاجة كدة  ) وبعد نصف ساعة مِن الضحك المتواصل سقط ميتاً !! :yahoo:

كل شي يزيد عن حده , بينقلب لضده 
------------ --------- --------- --------- --

في وارسوا ( بولندا ) غضبت امرأة غضبا شديدا عندما أبلغها زوجها أنه سيتركها لدرجة أنها ألقت نفسها من نافذة الدور العاشر ...
وفي هذه اللحظة كان الزوج يخرج من المبنى ، فوقعت زوجته عليه وقتلته وعاشت هي !!:59:

حظوظ ..!!!!!!!!!
------------ --------- --------- --------- --

تعرض " هنري زيغلاند " من تكساس لإطلاق النار من شقيق محبوبته ، ولكن الطلقة أصابته بعد عشرين عاما فقد أخطأ الأخ إصابة " زيغلاند " واستقرت في شجرة قريبة ....
وعندما قام " زيغلاند" بنسف جذع الشجرة بعد ذلك بعشرين عاما ، انطلقت الطلقة وأصابته في رأسه فقتلته في الحال !! :t32:

 يعنى ضروري الأذى , لية نَسَفَ جذع الشجرة ؟؟ 

------------ --------- --------- --------- --

كانت أربع من المشعوذات في مدينة المكسيك يقمن بإعداد جرعة من خليط يستخدمنه في الشعوذة ، ولكن أثناء قيامهن بغلي الخليط السحري من الأعشاب والأمونيا في مرجل ، ماتت الساحرات الأربع بسبب الأبخرة المتصاعدة . :dance:

و صدق المثل القائل : طباخ السّم بيدوقه

منقــــول​


----------



## lovebjw (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أغرب 6 حالات وفاة في التاريخ .. ؟؟؟؟؟؟*

ههههههههههههه
لا وانت الصادق طباخ السم بيشمه 
سكر يا روميو كعادة كل مواضيعك يا قمر 
ربنا يباركك يا باشا على المواتت الغريبة والناس الغريبة دى 
اللهم ما احفظنا 
وادى اهو التاريخ اثبت ان الستات مش بيفكرو يعنى تروح مبيد عشان تموت النمل ادى النمل عاش وهى راحت فيها 
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## romyo (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أغرب 6 حالات وفاة في التاريخ .. ؟؟؟؟؟؟*



lovebjw قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> لا وانت الصادق طباخ السم بيشمه
> سكر يا روميو كعادة كل مواضيعك يا قمر
> ربنا يباركك يا باشا على المواتت الغريبة والناس الغريبة دى
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههه
التاريخ مليان بأذية الستات كمان
زى الست اللى رمت روحها وقعت ع الراحل موتته
يعنى موذيه فى حياتها ومؤذيه جداااااااااااا فى انتحارهاااااااااااا

ربنا يستر عليك وعلينا من كيدهن
شكرا lovebjw لمرورك ومشاركتك الرائعة​


----------



## veansea (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أغرب 6 حالات وفاة في التاريخ .. ؟؟؟؟؟؟*



romyo قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> التاريخ مليان بأذية الستات كمان
> زى الست اللى رمت روحها وقعت ع الراحل موتته
> يعنى موذيه فى حياتها ومؤذيه جداااااااااااا فى انتحارهاااااااااااا
> ...



_ايه ايه نحن هنا
ال اذيه ال
وبعدين دا انتوا المؤذين يا شيخ 

بس بجد موضوع كميل جدا
موتات غريبه المحتار فى موته ممكن يقلد واحده منهم​_


----------



## candy shop (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أغرب 6 حالات وفاة في التاريخ .. ؟؟؟؟؟؟*

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

جميله يا روميو​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أغرب 6 حالات وفاة في التاريخ .. ؟؟؟؟؟؟*

حوادث غريبة صح حرام :smil13:​


----------



## nonogirl89 (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أغرب 6 حالات وفاة في التاريخ .. ؟؟؟؟؟؟*

هههههههههههههههههه حلوة بتاعت الست اللى رمت نفسها 
بس الصراحة هو يستاهل 
انا بحيي الستات اللى زي الست دى
ربنا يباركك


----------



## LOLA012 (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أغرب 6 حالات وفاة في التاريخ .. ؟؟؟؟؟؟*

ادى اخرة اللى بئذى الحشرات اللطيفة (النمل) وعلى رأى المثل تيجى تصيبه يصيبك​


----------



## romyo (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أغرب 6 حالات وفاة في التاريخ .. ؟؟؟؟؟؟*



veansea قال:


> _ايه ايه نحن هنا
> ال اذيه ال
> وبعدين دا انتوا المؤذين يا شيخ
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههه
هو انا جبت حاجة من عندى
كله من  التاريخ
 و موسوعة جينس تشهد على معاناة الرجال

عموما ربنا يوفقك فى موتة محترمة وانا عن نفسى ارشحلك الموتة التانية


> غرق عامل يدعى " روبرت هيرشي " كان يعمل بمصنع للفطائر في مدينة أوننغتون بولاية بنسلفانيا ، بعد سقوطه في قدر مليء بالشوكولاته !


موتة كلاسيك خالص 
شكراً veansea لمرورك ومشاركتك​


----------



## veansea (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أغرب 6 حالات وفاة في التاريخ .. ؟؟؟؟؟؟*



romyo قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> هو انا جبت حاجة من عندى
> كله من  التاريخ
> و موسوعة جينس تشهد على معاناة الرجال
> ...



_مفيش موته رومانسيه انا مش عايزه الكلاسيكى دى​__وقال معاناه الرجال قال
يا ابنى انتوا تخلوا الستات والبنات تطفش منكم 
دا احنا اللى بنعانى​_ :gy0000:


----------



## romyo (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أغرب 6 حالات وفاة في التاريخ .. ؟؟؟؟؟؟*



veansea قال:


> _مفيش موته رومانسيه انا مش عايزه الكلاسيكى دى​__وقال معاناه الرجال قال
> يا ابنى انتوا تخلوا الستات والبنات تطفش منكم
> دا احنا اللى بنعانى​_ :gy0000:



يا بنتى انتوا كمان هتكدبوا التاريخ والموسوعه

طب شوفى صفحة الوفيات وشوفى كام ست:act23:
 وكااااااااااااااااااااااام رجل غلبان مقدرش يستحمل الحياة:giveup:
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## romyo (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أغرب 6 حالات وفاة في التاريخ .. ؟؟؟؟؟؟*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> جميله يا روميو​



شكرا يا w_candyshop_s لمرورك ومشاركتك​


----------



## romyo (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أغرب 6 حالات وفاة في التاريخ .. ؟؟؟؟؟؟*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> حوادث غريبة صح حرام :smil13:​



ربنا يستر علينا
ههههههههههه
شكرا يا فراشة لمرورك ومشاركتك​


----------



## romyo (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أغرب 6 حالات وفاة في التاريخ .. ؟؟؟؟؟؟*



nonogirl89 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه حلوة بتاعت الست اللى رمت نفسها
> بس الصراحة هو يستاهل
> انا بحيي الستات اللى زي الست دى
> ربنا يباركك



ههههههههههههههههه
احيكى على صراحتك
وانا احيى الراجل الشهيد "شهيد الزوجة"

انا لله وانا اليه راجعووووووووووووووون
شكرا nonogir  لمرورك ومشاركتك​


----------



## jumana (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أغرب 6 حالات وفاة في التاريخ .. ؟؟؟؟؟؟*

هاذى فكرا جديده لقتل الازواج
 يعني الراجل تنكسر ضلوعه ويروح ملح والست هاذي يومين وتوقع على  راس راجل غيره تدش عظامه لو ضايقها
بالله مساكين يارجاله عن جد تعانون ويانا بس وين بدكن تروحوا 
ميرسي عالموضوع روميو عن جد دمه خفيف كتير


----------



## romyo (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أغرب 6 حالات وفاة في التاريخ .. ؟؟؟؟؟؟*



jumana قال:


> هاذى فكرا جديده لقتل الازواج
> يعني الراجل تنكسر ضلوعه ويروح ملح والست هاذي يومين وتوقع على  راس راجل غيره تدش عظامه لو ضايقها
> بالله مساكين يارجاله عن جد تعانون ويانا بس وين بدكن تروحوا
> ميرسي عالموضوع روميو عن جد دمه خفيف كتير



ظهر الحق 
ظهر الحق
وشهد شاهد من اهلها
:mus13::mus13:
شايفه يا فينوووو    :smil15: يا اللى بتقولى


> وقال معاناه الرجال قال
> يا ابنى انتوا تخلوا الستات والبنات تطفش منكم
> دا احنا اللى بنعانى


شايفه الكلام:59:
احيكى جومانا على صراحتك وفكرة بجد مخطرتش على بالى:new8:
شكراً jumana لمرورك ومشاركتك المتميزة​


----------



## jumana (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أغرب 6 حالات وفاة في التاريخ .. ؟؟؟؟؟؟*

ترى احزر روميو على حياتك بعدنا ما بنظهر شي الا لما توقعون بشبكة الزواج 
وبعد نوقع احنا على ضلوعكن   :smil12:


----------



## kamer14 (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أغرب 6 حالات وفاة في التاريخ .. ؟؟؟؟؟؟*

في أحد الحقول المصرية تناولت أحد العامــلات ماء بارد, ولكنها أصيبت بالذعر عندما لاحظت وجود بعض النمل في الماء , فأسرعت إلى المنزل وشربت مبيد حشري, فحدثت لها تشنجات ثم توفيت بالمستشفى . :new2:


الست دى مجنونه ولا ايه؟:ranting:


بس احلى حاجه ايلى غرق فى الشيكولاته ربنا يرزقك باناء شيكولاته متعرفش تخرج منه:beee:


----------



## emy (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أغرب 6 حالات وفاة في التاريخ .. ؟؟؟؟؟؟*



> في وارسوا ( بولندا ) غضبت امرأة غضبا شديدا عندما أبلغها زوجها أنه سيتركها لدرجة أنها ألقت نفسها من نافذة الدور العاشر ...
> وفي هذه اللحظة كان الزوج يخرج من المبنى ، فوقعت زوجته عليه وقتلته وعاشت هي !!:59:
> 
> حظوظ ..!!!!!!!!!


 
_دايما الرجاله حظها فقرى كده _
_يعمل المصيبه ويتكشف حتى فى الموت ههههههههههههه_
_ماشى يا عم روميو بس اقولك يستاهل تلاقيها ست غلبانه _
_وكل الستات غلبانه يا ظلمه:smil13:_​


----------



## romyo (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أغرب 6 حالات وفاة في التاريخ .. ؟؟؟؟؟؟*



kamer14 قال:


> في أحد الحقول المصرية تناولت أحد العامــلات ماء بارد, ولكنها أصيبت بالذعر عندما لاحظت وجود بعض النمل في الماء , فأسرعت إلى المنزل وشربت مبيد حشري, فحدثت لها تشنجات ثم توفيت بالمستشفى . :new2:
> 
> 
> الست دى مجنونه ولا ايه؟:ranting:
> ...



هههههههههههههههههه
الست دى بس اللى مجنونه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:act23:
وعايزانى اموت فى اناء شيكولاته ؟؟ :thnk0001:  لالالالالالا ماليش دعوة انا عايز اغرق فى حلة شاى بلبن:gun:
هههههههههههههههه
شكرا kamer14 لمرورك ومشاركتك المؤذيه​


----------



## romyo (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أغرب 6 حالات وفاة في التاريخ .. ؟؟؟؟؟؟*



emy قال:


> _دايما الرجاله حظها فقرى كده _
> _يعمل المصيبه ويتكشف حتى فى الموت ههههههههههههه_
> _ماشى يا عم روميو بس اقولك يستاهل تلاقيها ست غلبانه _
> _وكل الستات غلبانه يا ظلمه:smil13:_​



حرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام عليكم
انتوا مش راحمين الراجل وهو عايش ولا وهو ميت:ranting:
وفى الاخر تقولوا الست غلبانه:smil13:
فى ظلم كده فى الدنيا:dntknw:
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا ياemy  لمرورك ومشاركتك الظالمه​


----------



## twety (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أغرب 6 حالات وفاة في التاريخ .. ؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*هههههههههههههههههههههه*

*احسن احسن*
*عقباااااااااااال الباقييييييييين*
*قااااااااادر ياكرييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييم*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## romyo (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أغرب 6 حالات وفاة في التاريخ .. ؟؟؟؟؟؟*



twety قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *احسن احسن*
> *عقباااااااااااال الباقييييييييين*
> ...



اللهم لا شماته:ranting:
ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## twety (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أغرب 6 حالات وفاة في التاريخ .. ؟؟؟؟؟؟*



romyo قال:


> اللهم لا شماته:ranting:​
> 
> ههههههههههههههههه​


 

*:smil14: شماته*
*عيب عليك*

*دى امنيه بس*
*من عمايلكوا ياظلمه :99:*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## zambrota (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أغرب 6 حالات وفاة في التاريخ .. ؟؟؟؟؟؟*

شوف يا اخى ربنا ده ليه حكم غريبة بس اللى عجبتنى اوى بتاعة الزوجة اللى وقعت على زوجها من الدور العاشر "هم الستات كدة" وهى كانت عارفة ان لحظة وصولها للدور الأول حيكون لسة خارج من العمارة فهى تسوط يقوم هو يبص فوقيه مايلحقش يجرى تنزل عليه تموته.  إن كيدهن عظيم


----------



## romyo (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أغرب 6 حالات وفاة في التاريخ .. ؟؟؟؟؟؟*

:t9:





twety قال:


> *:smil14: شماته*
> *عيب عليك*
> 
> *دى امنيه بس*
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا على الظالم والمفترى:t9:
:t26:اشوف فيهم يوووووووووووووووم:t26:​


----------



## romyo (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أغرب 6 حالات وفاة في التاريخ .. ؟؟؟؟؟؟*



zambrota قال:


> شوف يا اخى ربنا ده ليه حكم غريبة بس اللى عجبتنى اوى بتاعة الزوجة اللى وقعت على زوجها من الدور العاشر "هم الستات كدة" وهى كانت عارفة ان لحظة وصولها للدور الأول حيكون لسة خارج من العمارة فهى تسوط يقوم هو يبص فوقيه مايلحقش يجرى تنزل عليه تموته.  إن كيدهن عظيم



صحيح صدقت يا اخى ان كيدهن عظيم
هما الستات وراهم حاجه غير الأذية 
وعلى رأى الشاعر :
وراء كل رجل عظيم أمرأة 
تجيبه الارض
ههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا zambrota لمرورك ومشاركتك الرائعه​


----------



## MarMar2004 (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أغرب 6 حالات وفاة في التاريخ .. ؟؟؟؟؟؟*

فعلا مفيش حاجة عجيبة اليومين دول فعلا حالات غريبة جدا


----------



## romyo (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أغرب 6 حالات وفاة في التاريخ .. ؟؟؟؟؟؟*



MarMar2004 قال:


> فعلا مفيش حاجة عجيبة اليومين دول فعلا حالات غريبة جدا



واللى يعيش ياما يشووووووووووووووف

شكرا MarMar لمرورك ومشاركتك​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أغرب 6 حالات وفاة في التاريخ .. ؟؟؟؟؟؟*

موضوع لذيذ اوى يا روميو 
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## romyo (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أغرب 6 حالات وفاة في التاريخ .. ؟؟؟؟؟؟*



marmar_maroo قال:


> موضوع لذيذ اوى يا روميو
> ربنا يعوضك



ميرسى يا قمر
شكرا لمرورك ومشاركتك​


----------

